# Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_Sorry about all the threads :blush:_

_Does anyone keep Ornithoctonus aureotibialis? _
_I've tried looking on the internet for information about there care and venom potency but I can't find anything, could they be kept the same as H. minax because I read these use to be sold as H. minax in the past?_

_I really like the look of them :flrt:_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I have two, great to look at IF you ever see them. Pet holes I keep just like H Livindum with a really deep substrate for them to burrow in.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Yep, a pretty standard Asian burrowing set up. 1 x tub and 1 x mound of damp earth, just add feisty spider and enjoy the view... :whistling2:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Got a couple of males for breeding loans here if either of you wants one :whistling2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

oliwilliams said:


> Got a couple of males for breeding loans here if either of you wants one :whistling2:


it's typical having both male, I get this all the time lately...


----------



## hysterocrates* (May 18, 2011)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Does anyone keep Ornithoctonus aureotibialis? _
> _I've tried looking on the internet for information about there care and venom potency but I can't find anything, could they be kept the same as H. minax because I read these use to be sold as H. minax in the past?_


 I had one female in the past, she was real stunner and came out of the burrow almost every night. They can be kept like other Haplopelmas; it's an agrresive and pretty venomous asian spider:devil:.Ornithoctonus aureotibialis was known as Haplopelma aureopilosum in the past.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i have a female ,pretty and fast


----------

